# Chapterhouse Studio June Releases



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

For the month of June Chapterhouse Studios is releasing a conversion piece for the Chimera to make it wheeled.









An extension kit for the Stormraven









A Convesion Beam addon for the techpriest









Bolter polearms kits.









A set of Dark Angle/Grim Reaper Rhino doors.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

I could totally see the Bolter Polearms being used as Nemesis Force Halberd's 

I like the idea of the extension kit for the Stormraven as well actually. It makes it look.... Properly modeled :laugh:


----------



## mad matt (Jul 2, 2011)

I really love the Stormraven conversion kit. I´ll have to order one of them once they´re available.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The Polearms are modeled off the original GK terminator polearms that had the stormbolters on the blade.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Those rhino doors are looking snazzy! I may have to get a set of those for my Angels of Mourning chapter. Good find buddy!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> Those rhino doors are looking snazzy! I may have to get a set of those for my Angels of Mourning chapter. Good find buddy!


psssst those are land raider doors they wont fit on rhino.:wink:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i like the storm raven extension and the *cough* land raider doors,the halberds are shite, wheeled chimera ?? no thanks and less said about the conversion beamer the better.
the land raider doors are the first CHS product i would actually consider buying if i still had my Dark angels, i had all FW doors on my army at the time so that would have made a good command door set to set it apart from the others. The storm raven kit i like as i doo think the model is too short in length , cant really tell much about the quality or detailing, but i like the concept.
the rest however is not doing anything for me, the chimera should be tracked, maybe the kit could be used by ork players for a conversion.
Halberds look flimsy, the blade and the bolter bit looks rubbish and they are not even as good as the old nemisis force weapons from the 90's.

conversion beamer? they should just scrap the kit and sell the beamer part because the pack and the arm look poor, the beamer isnt great to be honest but at least it would save you a few minutes converting one up yourself out of odds and ends.

Worth picking a few up as they will likely become collectors items in the future.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The chimera is alright, although i think it would have looked better with 3 mini track sections than wheels, the conversion beamer and the halberds are meh, and the doors are like marmite, and i don't like marmite.

But the storm raven bit YES!!!!! Finally makes the storm raven look presentable. Do any uk places stock these or do i have to order direct from them in the states?


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Didn't this studio get closed some time ago for making these kind of products?


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

cain the betrayer said:


> Didn't this studio get closed some time ago for making these kind of products?


No, the case is being argued now.

Back on the topic at hand. I probably will get the conversion beamer as it will save me some time in creating the er, conversion. And I still need to get some bits for my Salamanders.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Yet more crappy stuff from a company ripping off GW IP.... i don't like any of it.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

Looks cool,might get polearms and beamer before they get shut down


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Take CHS hate to one of the other threads that already covers that.


----------



## HereticHammer01 (Apr 29, 2011)

The storm raven kit looks great, huge improvement on the standard storm raven.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Yet more crappy stuff from a company ripping off GW IP.... i don't like any of it.


Please do not bring up the whole GW, Chapter House, IP situation in our forums. The disagreement is between Games Workshop and Chapter House and is up to them to sort out between themselves, we don't need Heresy sullied by such arguments. Any further discussion of the matter will result in me locking the thread and punitive measures being taken against the offending poster.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I rather like the conversion beamer option. Very snazzy!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Wait, ChapterHouse made multiple kits in quick succession that don't look like utter shit? I think my brain just leaked out my ears.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

The storm raven parts actually make the kit look good from what can be seen. Now if I had a use for either a storm raven or the chs bits for it, I would be excited. I am looking forward to seeing someone use it and paint one up.

Those raider doors look really nice, I just might have to pick up a set for a future project.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

'Tis odd, but I actually like ALL of these kits; I always had a fondness of the wheeled-Chimera idea, the SR extension looks good, the halberds look useful, and any Angel-themed army would like those door, even BAs...


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

The Angel Doors are pretty cool, But the rest of the stuff looks pretty shitty.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Love it all. CHS has been releasing some nice stuff lately.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm building up a Thunder Chicken for buddies wife. Think I'll show her this kit and she if she wants me to add it. If not I'll get one for myself. Can't use it with my Raven Guard in game but it would look cool as part of a display


----------



## chapterhousestudios (Jun 24, 2009)

More pictures of the Storm Raven kit. Please note, we had pre-orders for this kit and where a bit overwhelmed with them, so I have to hold off on putting the kit on sale on the site until BOTH those orders are filled (about 75% done) and we have stock for regular sales.

Please take note, that the kit involves and actual harness for the Dreadnought that can be magnetized to actually hold a dreadnought if some time was taken to do so.

Thank you,

Nick - Chapterhousestudios.com


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Now that is fairly cool, don't think my vanilla marine ass can use it at all though.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

I will order one of those as soon as it goes up for sale. I can finally play a Storm Raven with dignity! 

It's so awesome, it doesn't look like a flying short bus anymore.


----------



## chapterhousestudios (Jun 24, 2009)

scscofield said:


> Now that is fairly cool, don't think my vanilla marine ass can use it at all though.


Im hoping the rules change so any space marines can use it (I want one for my Salamanders).

It would seem to be the smart move by GW, so they sell a lot more.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

The doors are great and I quite like the wheel set for the Chimera. The halberds are so so but the conversion beamer is dire and no improvement on the original Space Crusade/2nd Ed version.

As to the Stormraven conversion...it lends nothing to the model other than to make it look longer and fat rather than short and fat and is something any half talented modeler can achieve with a bit of plasticard.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Thats may be tru Cypher but there are those of us that do not have the time to take and do a conversion like that, I am thinking of myself when I say that. Not sure what the cost of it is but looks wise it seems pretty good, game wise ... it makes it longer and therefore easier to draw a bead on it with TLoS.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I will behonest, at first I was very skeptical of the CHS stuff (some of the early stuff was rough) but the new stuff is coming out looking good, you may not like it because it does not fit your flavor but its pulled off smoothly.

Poeple dogged the Doomseer without seeing it, but in Real life it is a pretty nice model (the ears are for taste and can easily be removed).


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

This stuff is much better than their usual crap, but still nothing I'd buy. Why don't they release the autogun/shotgun/stub pistol kit someone pitched to them a while back and fulfill something there's an actual demand for?


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

I do like some of it...I am not saying it isn't well produced...I just personally don't like the CB and the extension.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Am I the only one who likes the Conversion Beamer? Might be enough to make me run a MotF now, but I'll be using the Techpriest Enginseer backpack. Just prefer the Servo-Arm on it.

Midnight


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Shotguns?? - hell yeah!


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> Am I the only one who likes the Conversion Beamer? Might be enough to make me run a MotF now, but I'll be using the Techpriest Enginseer backpack. Just prefer the Servo-Arm on it.
> 
> Midnight


That is a poor excuse for a conversion beamer...take a look at mine...convert a Plasma Cannon (even easier in plastic)...it will look way more convincing.


----------

